# Kali Sikaran Summer Camp in Italy July 9 - 13, 2014



## James Miller (Jun 25, 2014)

Datu Hartman will be a guest instructor at the Kali Sikaran Summer Camp in Italy July 9 - 13, 2014

Datu Tim is one of the worlds leading instructors in the Presas Family Combat systems of Modern Arnis and Kombatan. Whats not commonly known is that he is one of the senior students of Balintawak legend, GM Ted Buot. Hartman was one of only two people allowed to teach the Bacon-Buot Balintawak in the seminar format. 

Hartmans Astig Balintawak program is designed to fast-track people through the basics, so you can quickly start working on advanced tactics. This is the first time the Astig Balintawak is being taught in Europe.

For more information go here: Kali Sikaran

View attachment $Rome.jpg


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 6, 2014)

This will be the European debut of Astig Balintawak!


View attachment $Astig Balintawak (2).jpg


----------



## James Miller (Jul 24, 2014)

Footage from Datu Hartman's tour.


----------



## MattofSilat (Jul 24, 2014)

'Fast Track through the basics' is one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.

I've never heard of any MA where fast tracking through basics in order to move on to more advanced stuff is, on the whole, a good move.


----------



## geezer (Jul 25, 2014)

MattofSilat said:


> 'Fast Track through the basics' is one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.
> 
> I've never heard of any MA where fast tracking through basics in order to move on to more advanced stuff is, on the whole, a good move.



_Matt_, your words are harsh, but they ring true. On the other hand, a seminar is different from day to day training. Seminars, for better or worse, are often done as a sort of "sampler" so people can experience a taste of the stuff they don't see in their everyday training on basics. On the other hand good basics are what will save your butt, while "flash" will likely get you hurt ...or worse.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 28, 2014)

I would have responded earlier, but after I got back from Italy I went to Canada at the Canadian FMA Gathering. Let me start out by saying that you should probably ask for more details before going off half-cocked. In my school I have plenty of time to teach my students the basics. Sometimes it takes months for a student to get a technique down.

As far as the seminar flyer goes, this was for a group of trained martial artists. My program is designed to work off of other systems basics. As my teacher (the late GM Remy A. Presas) taught his system as "The Art Within Your Art". I follow the same concept. When I'm cross training other martial artists in seminars, I don't have a lot of time to work with the students. The fast track method works off the common moves in martial arts. It still takes years to get good at the systems, but it lets you pick up material faster , so you can take it home and practice on your own until my next visit.

I have to get going. I'm prepare for my instructors camp this weekend.


----------

